# foda (expressão)



## Vanda

Olá todo mundo,

Qual seria o correspondente em inglês para essa expressão que até já caiu no coloquial? Algo como: _isso é foda! É foda!_


----------



## spielenschach

Eu não sei o que isso signifia no Brasil. Mas em Portugal é uma grande asneira, muito embora a "turma" a empregue metaforicamente para designar uma grande contrariedade!
Não sei se a expressão "fuck you" que se diz muito nos filmes e que normalmente nas legendas aparece com a tradução de "vai-te lixar" serve.


----------



## Vanda

Tem a ver com o "fuck you", Spielen, mas aqui no Brasil usamos a expressão:_ isso é foda_, para referirmos a algo que seja problemático, algo que nos chateia e por aí afora. 
Estou tentando achar uma expressão que tenha forma substantiva no inglês e que possa transmitir essa idéia preservando a conotação coloquial/vulgar/gíria.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Acho que em alguns casos "It's fucked up" se encaixa, não?


----------



## Vanda

Encaixa na expressão, é certo.  Mas se for preciso usar apenas uma palavra que seja substantivo (como no caso de foda neste contexto), que substantivo poderia ser usado no inglês?


----------



## Ricardoreis

_It's a fuck-up_? Que tal?

"_My computer's broken again. What a fuck-up._"

Or, to preserve the sense of annoying, in my neck of the woods, just "it's a fucker".

As in: "_I hate putting together IKEA furniture, it's a right fucker (really difficult) to do._"
_"I hate my boss, he's a right fucker (annoying person)"_

Can't be sure that this would make sense in America though


----------



## Vanda

Yeah! Valeu, Ricardo! Encaixou!


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Vanda said:


> Tem a ver com o "fuck you", Spielen, mas aqui no Brasil usamos a expressão:_ isso é foda_, para referirmos a algo que seja problemático, algo que nos chateia e por aí afora.



Na verdade, a expressão é usada com vários e vários sentidos. "_Isso é *foda*_" pode ser bom ou ruim. Por exemplo, um amigo sugerindo uma música ao outro pode dizer "_Cara, escuta isso aqui, é muito foda_".

Até.:


----------



## Ricardoreis

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Na verdade, a expressão é usada com vários e vários sentidos. "_Isso é *foda*_" pode ser bom ou ruim. Por exemplo, um amigo sugerindo uma música ao outro pode dizer "_Cara, escuta isso aqui, é muito foda_".
> 
> Até.:



Isso me lembrou uma conversa com uma amiga minha. Ela falava como outro amigo é "pessoa muito foda", querendo dizer "uma pessoa muito esperta, inteligente". 

Por vezes eu ainda vi em ingles a frase "fucked up", se usa de um jeito meio parecido:

"Wait, she speaks 14 languages? Man, that's fucked up..." 

But the sense here is that the person is fucked up because they are abnormally intelligent. I've no idea how to translate 'foda' in the context my friend used and that quoted.


----------



## zelis

*That's screw*: perdoem a ignorância, mas como a palavra «screw» vem no dic. _The New Oxf. D. of Eng_. também com a acepção de acto sexual, sendo referido tratar-se de gíria...
Em Portugal, continuando spielenschach, a palavra «foda» é uma asneira; uma «bruteza», que era como os miúdos falavam quando eu era moço. «Fulano disse uma bruteza». 
«Isto é uma foda» = uma chatice, um problema. «Isto é uma grande foda»; «grande foda!». Tirando o último exemplo, emprega-se com o pronome indefinido «uma».


----------



## ewie

Ricardoreis said:


> Or, to preserve the sense of annoying, in my neck of the woods, just "it's a fucker".


Eu digo _What a fucker!_ para me referir a qualquer coisa ou situação que me enfada muito. Se fosse um *objeto* (por exemplo um computador que não funcionava bem) ou uma *pessoa*, gritaria _Ya fucker!_


----------



## Camudando

Se o que você quer dizer com 'foda' é negativo, então, como ja citaram acima, eu usaria 'fucked up' (situação ou pessoa) ou 'fucker' (pessoa) mas se o que você quer se referir é algo positivo, o termo que usaria, coloquialmente, seria 'wicked'.

Good luck x


----------



## MarcB

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Na verdade, a expressão é usada com vários e vários sentidos. "_Isso é *foda*_" pode ser bom ou ruim. Por exemplo, um amigo sugerindo uma música ao outro pode dizer "_Cara, escuta isso aqui, é muito foda_".
> 
> Até.:


Nos Estados Unidos: sentido negative = it's a bitch(um pouco vulgar) or it sucks. It's fucked up(muito vulgar) é possivel.
No sentido possitivo it's bitching( um pouco vulgar). Tem várias outras espressoes mas não posso pensar em outra de uma palavra.
Fucker(muito vulgar) neste sentido é pouco usado aqui.


----------



## olivinha

MarcB said:


> Sentido negativo = it's a bitch (um pouco vulgar) or it sucks.
> No sentido positivo it's bitching (um pouco vulgar).


Oi, Marc.
Gostei das suas sugestões. Acho que encaixam direitinho (e "foda" também é vulgar).


----------



## janettzi

I agree with Marc, from what I understand about the original phrase. 
"This really sucks" would be an innocuous way of saying it (although it has come into great use, it was originally considered a much more vulgar phrase-- i.e. suck d#$k). 
Even more colloquially, we say: "This blows" (again, with the same inference being made). 
Vanda, if you are looking for a noun, I agree with Marc, in the U.S. we say: "This is a bitch".


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, todo mundo! Aproveitei todas as expressões, inglesas e americanas, para entrada no dicionário.


----------



## Lusitania

"Isso é foda" no Brasil é equivalente à expressão que nós temos em Portugal "É uma grande seca" (vejam bem quem é menospreza mais o sexo  ) em inglês penso que o mais correcto seria a sugestão: "It sucks" ou "it's a bitch".

É muito engraçado o que vai por aqui em Portugal com essa expressão do pessoal do Brasil.


----------



## Denis555

Um colega meu português do Porto que vive aqui em Cracóvia diz o tempo todo: _-É foda!_ nas mesmíssimas situações em que diria um brasileiro. Me pergunto então se ele fala assim porque já está incorporando a linguagem dele à dos brasileiros (ele convive com um brasileiro), ou também se fala assim em Portugal? Ele soa muito natural.


----------



## Que trem doido

Vanda said:


> Encaixa na expressão, é certo.  Mas se for preciso usar apenas uma palavra que seja substantivo (como no caso de foda neste contexto), que substantivo poderia ser usado no inglês?


 
Nos EUA, agente gosta de aumentar o nosso palavrão favorito (o grande fuck).

Fuck!  -   Foda!  Caralho!  Bosta!    
Well, fuck me running!  - Macacos me mordam! 
            (é um dos meus favoritos)  
This is a fuck-fest! - É muito foda!
What the fuck is this? - Que porra é essa?
This is going to be a bitch!  - Vai ser foda!

Por fim, acho que foda, tanto quanto fuck, é uma palavra bastante flexível, que qua anda pela rua de língua como verbo e adjetivo, em inglês e português.  Na minha humilde opinião, na maioria das vezes, estas duas palavras têm um significado bem vulgar.   Nossa, falei muito, e tenho dito quase nada!! he he he.  Como cantaram meus amigos    os Titãs, "Eu não vou dizer nada além do que estou dizendo".  

Porém, concordo com Marc e janettzi; this blows, this is a bitch.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Um colega meu português do Porto que vive aqui em Cracóvia diz o tempo todo: _-É foda!_ nas mesmíssimas situações em que diria um brasileiro. Me pergunto então se ele fala assim porque já está incorporando a linguagem dele à dos brasileiros (ele convive com um brasileiro), ou também se fala assim em Portugal? Ele soa muito natural.



Seguramente ele incorporou, Denis. Isto porque nós temos um jeito um pouco diferente de usar a palavra _foda_. 

_(que) grande/ganda foda!_
_Que foda!_
_...é uma foda!
Foda-se! (este foda-se normalmente não é dirigido a uma pessoa mas sim à situação, como quando os americanos dizem Fuck!)
_
Saludos


----------



## Ricardoreis

In British English we'd also use "What a bitch!" or "It sucks!" but these are largely imports from American TV 

I don't know just how vulgar 'foda' is in Portuguese, but as a guy, for example, you could say "It sucks!" around your parents, "What a bitch" around girls and "What a fucker!" around your male friends. Of course I'm generalising massively, some people don't change their language at all depending on context, and sometimes I change mine depending simply on the person I'm with, but the idea is that "It sucks/blows" is mild, like 'darn!', with anything with 'fuck' in it suitable only for the most coloquial situations and relaxed company. Bitch isn't as harsh as fuck, it's like 'shit', in the ranks of vulgarity.

At least that's the idea for me!


----------



## Vanda

Ricardo, amén pra tudo o que você disse acima. Aqui também essas expressões são usadas nos mesmos contextos que você mencionou acima.


----------



## MarcB

In the US we sometimes hear fucker too but not so often and when we do it is usually mother fucker or reduced to MF to make it less vulgar. However, it is not just one word."apenas uma palavra que seja substantivo"


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeh lá, em Portugal não pense sequer em dizer essa palavra perto de pais, colegas, chefes, em público... é super-hiper-ordinário, uma asneira das piores.
Entre amigos (não muito íntimos) pode dizer os eufemismos DASSSS!!! ou FÓNIX!!!!!!

Ah e em relação à expressão original, eu tenho ouvido "it's a bummer"


----------



## Thomsen

Que trem doido said:


> Nos EUA, agente gosta de aumentar o nosso palavrão favorito (o grande fuck).
> 
> Fuck! - Foda! Caralho! Bosta!
> Well, fuck me running! - Macacos me mordam!
> (é um dos meus favoritos)
> This is a fuck-fest! - É muito foda!
> What the fuck is this? - Que porra é essa?
> This is going to be a bitch! - Vai ser foda!
> 
> Por fim, acho que foda, tanto quanto fuck, é uma palavra bastante flexível, que qua anda pela rua de língua como verbo e adjetivo, em inglês e português. Na minha humilde opinião, na maioria das vezes, estas duas palavras têm um significado bem vulgar. Nossa, falei muito, e tenho dito quase nada!! he he he. Como cantaram meus amigos  os Titãs, "Eu não vou dizer nada além do que estou dizendo".
> 
> Porém, concordo com Marc e janettzi; this blows, this is a bitch.


 
Uma frase dos militares: "What a cluster fuck" que refere mais a uma situacao mesma.


----------



## timuqua

Hi all! Well, i am getting into this late, but..... I happen to be in BH, Brasil and a listening to a favorite of mine, Seu Jorge, when i saw "FODA, esse negão﻿ é foda" in reference to one of his songs on youtube. 

I am only learning Portuguese, but this had to be a positive reference because it was followed with "caralho ele é muito bom". 

In this case in American-English I would just like to add that "é foda" might be translated as "the shit" or "the bomb" or (less vulgar) "the bees knees" or "the cat's meow" with all expressions being ways to express um sentido positivo.  Just adding a few more suggestions for MarcB and the rest.

Saludos


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alentugano said:


> Seguramente ele incorporou, Denis. Isto porque nós temos um jeito um pouco diferente de usar a palavra _foda_.
> 
> _(que) grande/ganda foda!_
> _Que foda!_
> _...é uma foda!
> Foda-se! (este foda-se normalmente não é dirigido a uma pessoa mas sim à situação, como quando os americanos dizem Fuck!)
> _
> Saludos



Oi,

Já vi _foda-se_ mas que quere dizer em verdade, como vi _vai te foder_ posso traduzi-los por _va te faire voir _nos dois casos ?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

No meu dialeto _foda-se_ é normalmente usado para mostrar que você não se importa com algo ou alguém, podendo ou não servir para insultar alguém.

     -- Coé, playboy! Me arruma dez real aí! Tô com fome!
     -- Foda-se. E eu com isso?

     -- Merda! Esqueci meu sanduíche em casa! Ah, foda-se! Depois eu compro alguma coisa na rua.

Uma expressão com função parecida é _Eu quero mais é que X se foda_.

     -- Você não vai doar alimentos para os desabrigados em Teresópolis?
     -- Ah, eu quero mais é que aquele povo se foda!

Já _vai se foder _tem o único propósito de insultar o interlocutor, assim como _vai tomar no cu_.


----------



## mglenadel

Lately kids have been using "shit" in a similar way to the Brazilian "foda": bad ("this game is shit!") or good ("this game is the shit!"). The difference is in the "the". With "the", good. Without it, bad.


----------



## cordobes82

Olá, tenho uma dúvida grande, que talvez muitos nao possam acreditar. Eu nao morei no Brasil durante vários anos, e na minha época, nao se usava a palavra "foda". Uma expressao informal, cabe dizer. E sobretudo desta época, e muito mais usada entre as geraçoes mais jovens.  Nao me refiro ao ato sexual, mas sim ao sentido figurado.

Eu me pergunto se pode se substuir pela expressao "fogo", como por exemplo neste caso "meu chefe é fogo!", fazendo referência a que meu chefe é uma pessoa estrita, ou rígida, ou de difícil tratamento. Vou precisar ainda mais: "Meu chefe é fogo, ele sempre controla meus horários à risca". Nesse sentido eu poderia substituir "fogo" por "foda", ou seja "Meu chefe é foda", ou adquire outra significaçao?

Eu gostaria nao só que me respondessem, mas também que me fizessem uma série exaustiva das possibilidades em que a palavra "foda" como expressao pode ser usada.

Obrigado


----------



## patriota

"Ser foda" depende do contexto. Pode ser um elogio ou xingamento. Já que está ciente de que é uma expressão informalíssima - palavrão, para alguns - , veja estes exemplos do Twitter:

*Exemplos de usos positivos*

1 - _To comendo panetone com sorvete, pqppp que coisa foda_ =  Estou comendo panetone com sorvete. Uau! Que coisa maravilhosa, deliciosa.
2 - _o maior brasileiro de todos os tempos foi meu bisavo bibico , q dizem os historiador da familia q ele e foda *-*_ = O maior brasileiro de todos os tempos foi meu bisavô, Bibico, que segundo os historiadores da família, era demais, uma pessoa incrível.

Observe como no primeiro exemplo outro xingamento, PQP, também foi usado como interjeição de prazer para ressaltar a qualidade *positiva* expressa por _foda_.  Como viveu aqui, você já deve estar acostumado com isso, mas outros estrangeiros que estejam aprendendo português devem tomar cuidado com esse uso "exclamatório" de palavrões que viram elogios, para não se sentirem ofendidos sem motivo. 

Não sei qual foi a intenção da pessoa que falou do chefe. O modo como pronunciou pode ter deixado claro, porque quando se usa "foda" para criticar algo ou alguém, geralmente a ênfase da frase fica nessa palavra. De qualquer maneira, o contexto acaba explicando sempre. Seu colega provavelmente disse o porquê do chefe dele chefe ser *, afinal.

Um último exemplo positivo, superlativo:

3 - _termineeeeei! ficou fodasticamente fodástico!_ = Terminei, ficou perfeito!


*Exemplos de usos negativos*

1 - _Essa net ta foda viu? ¬¬"_ = Essa conexão à Internet está terrível!
2 = _"É muito foda quando você começa a pensar novamente na pessoa que já amou."_ - É muito complicado, difícil...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

No sentido de "ótimo" ou de "coisa desagradável ou difícil de executar ou suportar", _foda _pode até ser relativamente recente. Mas quando eu nasci, a expressão já era bastante conhecida. Lembro que, quando pequeno, costumava dizer que meu avô era o fodão, meu pai era foda e eu era o fodinha. Então vamos colocar aí pelo menos duas décadas de existência. Mas acredito que a expressão seja mais antiga do que isso. O sentido desagradável, pelo menos, já aparece no meu _Aurélio_, o que deve significar alguma coisa. Já o verbo _foder_ data dos primórdios da língua. Afinal, quem não lembra da belíssima mesóclise da cantiga da Luzia Sanches?

_Par Deus, Luzia Sanches, Dona Luzia,
Se eu foder-vos podesse, foder-vos-ia._​
Alguns usos que se faz de _foda_ e seus derivados:

. foda --> coisa ou pessoa excelente; coisa ou pessoa desagradável.
. fodão --> pessoa muito importante e poderosa.
. fodástico --> coisa incrível, com características daquilo que é foda.


----------



## cordobes82

Muito obrigado pelas respostas, pessoal!! Patriota, valeu pela extensa explicaçao!! O que nao ficava muito claro eram os usos negativos, agora entendi bem melhor.

Entao no último exemplo, poderia ser substituido mais ou menos por "fogo", expressao com a qual estava mais familiarizado: _"É muito foda quando você começa a pensar novamente na pessoa que já amou."_ Se eu disser: _"É *fogo* quando você começa a pensar novamente na pessoa que já amou."_ , tem um sentido muito parecido, embora nao seja sinônimo, nem se use sempre nos mesmos contextos.


Vanda: desculpe, nao sabia que já tinha um thread sobre este tópico.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Perfeito. _Fogo _seria um equivalente mais educado - e fora de moda - para o sentido negativo.

_Cara, você é foda_/_fogo! Não acredito que você esqueceu de pagar a conta de luz de novo!_

Acho, inclusive, que _fogo _também pode ter o sentido positivo.

_Cara, a sua irmã é fogo! Ela consegue tudo o que ela quer._


----------

